# RIP Yogi



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I've just heard that Yogi passed away last week of spleen cancer. RIP Yogi :'(


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

here's a little about him for those that haven't heard about him.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hungargunn_Bear_It'n_Mind


----------



## BrodiVizsla (May 6, 2011)

Oh thats really sad news! he was the sire of Brodi's mum so techinically Brodi's grandad, what a shame. Do you know how old he was?


----------



## Phoebejane (May 10, 2012)

Oh no how sad.. He was my boys great great grandad. I feel lucky and privileged to have a little piece off him  x


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

BrodiVizsla said:


> Oh thats really sad news! he was the sire of Brodi's mum so techinically Brodi's grandad, what a shame. Do you know how old he was?


not quite 10 years old I believe.


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

That's sad news, my new pup Layla is Yogi's great granddaughter, then again he sired so many litters there are probably many of us have a little piece of him


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

He was 7 when he won crufts in 2010. RIP Yogi x


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

What a loss

Bless him"


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

RIP YOGI!

Elza's grandfather too! How sad... :-\


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

He was Olive's granddad too!
Very sad news.
He was the Vizsla mentioned in the article I posted the other day.
RIP Yogi


----------



## Kermit_days (Sep 24, 2012)

So sad. He was Ruby's grandad too.


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

:'( :'( :'( How sad. He was Ester's grandad too, on her dad's side.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

"In the five years since he moved to England he has fathered 525 puppies, which is more than 10% of all Vizsla puppies registered in the same period."

Very sad to read Yogi passed away. Poor boy has been busy, though 
It's nice to see the breed is thriving...


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://youtu.be/mwOIqoPns5s

The above video was published on Dec 18, 2012
A video tribute to Britain's top best in show winner of all time, the Hungarian Vizsla Sh Ch/Aus Ch Hungargunn Bear Itn Mind, who died, two weeks before his tenth birthday.

Tribute to Yogi.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/03/english-version-of-westminster-won-by.html

Rest in Peace.

RBD


----------

